# Trodizzle's Protein Powder Breakdown Spreadsheet



## trodizzle (Jan 31, 2016)

Since the protein bar spreadsheet seemed popular and a few people mentioned it would be handy to see one for protein powders, here we go. This is round 1.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1VJNckCiJ2uLUyF-FEtkdc5P4sV6QGhnPaiXwVn43AAA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## nightster (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 31, 2016)

If you're a protein shake guy, you might want to look at this also. It has actual percentages of what is really in each brands tub of protein powder.......

https://labdoor.com/rankings/protein


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2016)

Protein powders are not required to conform to usa standards for truth in labeling.  I highly doubt any protein powder has a proper nutrition label.  Same With All supplements.  I recently tested a supplement that claimed 3 grams of sugars and had 46 grams and no protein.  Be careful.  Anything that a manufacturer claims is a nutritional supplement is not required to follow the truth in labeling act.  99% of supplements out there do not have accurate labels.  I'm not just saying off by a couple grams, I mean off.  As I recall there was a protein powder on the market that turned out to just be chocolate milk powder.  People tried to sue, but the government said no laws were broken since the product was considered a supplement and was not required to have a nutrition label at all.  

And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why I drink pasteurized egg whites as a protein shake.  They are required to have truthful labels so I know exactly what I am getting.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2016)

For instance, BSN, Intek, Cellucor, Dymatize, gaspari, and gnc brand are just a few companies that are being sued currently for gross negligence in labeling.

Musclepharm is about to get hosed.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2016)

Assassin32 said:


> If you're a protein shake guy, you might want to look at this also. It has actual percentages of what is really in each brands tub of protein powder.......
> 
> https://labdoor.com/rankings/protein



This is a great resiurce, but beware.  Many lab tests outside of this site have shown that some values are inaccurate and have raised speculation that they are being paid by some manufacturers


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 31, 2016)

Assassin32 said:


> If you're a protein shake guy, you might want to look at this also. It has actual percentages of what is really in each brands tub of protein powder.......
> 
> https://labdoor.com/rankings/protein



Added those details to my spreadsheet. Thanks!


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2016)

Also, dizzle, thanks for doing this.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 31, 2016)

I have been doing a sort of protein drink of my own con cock tion. 

6 hard boiled eggs washed down with half gallon whole milk lightly chocolated.

Cheap & tough to beat when it comes to flavor and nutrition.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 31, 2016)

Great stuff, 'dizz!


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I have been doing a sort of protein drink of my own con cock tion.
> 
> 6 hard boiled eggs washed down with half gallon whole milk lightly chocolated.
> 
> Cheap & tough to beat when it comes to flavor and nutrition.



Mixing the fat from the yolks and the carbs from the milk is like eating a donut.  Do what you want but try mixing egg whites with the milk and your chocolate.


----------



## Jscs94 (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow this is very informative. So I need to quit wasting all my $$ on protein powder  and go for the ege whites? Thanks spongy. Damn its going to be hard to quit that Carmel macchiato by ON though I love that crap


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 31, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Mixing the fat from the yolks and the carbs from the milk is like eating a donut.  Do what you want but try mixing egg whites with the milk and your chocolate.



Those yolks taste great with salt & pepper damn it. 

Your right my 45 year old metabolism doesn't power through all that fat like it used to.

Thanks for lookin out High 5


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 31, 2016)

Bro that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Milo (Jan 31, 2016)

Much why I mix a small carton of egg whites with my protein powder. I use the powder for the calories mainly but the egg whites are for good measure and a substitute for water.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 31, 2016)

Data on eggs added in as well for shits and grins.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2016)

Jscs94 said:


> Wow this is very informative. So I need to quit wasting all my $$ on protein powder  and go for the ege whites? Thanks spongy. Damn its going to be hard to quit that Carmel macchiato by ON though I love that crap



Actually, ON, AtLarge Nutrition, and a handful of others have consistently been rated very well for their truth in labeling.  AtLarge is by far my favorite (I still mix it with egg whites) but ON is my second choice if I don't have time to wait for shipping and need to run to GNC.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Data on eggs added in as well for shits and grins.



Speaking of egg white shits...  oh man, be prepared lol!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 31, 2016)

Bulk egg whites on Amazon


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 31, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Bulk egg whites on Amazon



Did you pick up the pump as well?

http://www.amazon.com/Egg-Whites-In...121_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=142YMFQ64H4FBWKGM2QX


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Bulk egg whites on Amazon



This is what I use.  2 gallons of egg whites for 90 bucks!


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Did you pick up the pump as well?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Egg-Whites-In...121_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=142YMFQ64H4FBWKGM2QX



Gotta get the pump


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 1, 2016)

Spongy said:


> This is what I use.  2 gallons of egg whites for 90 bucks!



Holy shit that's a lot of egg whites. So first thought that comes to mind is what would the expiration date on 2, 1 gallons be? Would I have to drink like two cups a day so it doesn't go bad?  Also how much is one pump equivalent to? Fixing to buy more protein but I like the thought of this as well.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 1, 2016)

Jscs94 said:


> Holy shit that's a lot of egg whites. So first thought that comes to mind is what would the expiration date on 2, 1 gallons be? Would I have to drink like two cups a day so it doesn't go bad?  Also how much is one pump equivalent to? Fixing to buy more protein but I like the thought of this as well.



Egg white calories are usually calculated using grams. So you could still use this pump and just weight what you pump out to get an accurate measurement before cooking.

Not sure how long this stuff would last, that's a ton of egg whites.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 1, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Egg white calories are usually calculated using grams. So you could still use this pump and just weight what you pump out to get an accurate measurement before cooking.
> 
> Not sure how long this stuff would last, that's a ton of egg whites.



The Egg White Intl company I linked to stays good for 1-2 mos refrigerated, indefinitely when frozen. They never last that long in my house though 

I usually cook an even 300 grams of whites. There are 3785 liquid grams in a gallon, so roughly a dozen servings per gallon jug for me. We could back into 'dizzles cost analysis using this data as well.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 2, 2016)

There's a company called muscle egg that makes flavored egg whites. I tried them out taste good.. 2 gallons for $80


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 2, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Protein powders are not required to conform to usa standards for truth in labeling.  I highly doubt any protein powder has a proper nutrition label.  Same With All supplements.  I recently tested a supplement that claimed 3 grams of sugars and had 46 grams and no protein.  Be careful.  Anything that a manufacturer claims is a nutritional supplement is not required to follow the truth in labeling act.  99% of supplements out there do not have accurate labels.  I'm not just saying off by a couple grams, I mean off.  As I recall there was a protein powder on the market that turned out to just be chocolate milk powder.  People tried to sue, but the government said no laws were broken since the product was considered a supplement and was not required to have a nutrition label at all.
> 
> And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why I drink pasteurized egg whites as a protein shake.  They are required to have truthful labels so I know exactly what I am getting.



Bro on my road to 210+ I mixed those liquid egg whites in my glasses of milk

chugging protein all day, err day


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 2, 2016)

Everything I've ever been taught my whole life is that raw eggs and whites will give you salmonella? 

Help me understand how you guys are drinking them and not getting sick?

I mean Rocky did it, but he's Rocky


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 2, 2016)

The eggs are bastardized ..pasteurized*


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 2, 2016)

I've added Eggwhites 24/7 (rich piana and others tout), Egg Whites International (amazon link) and Muscle Egg details to the spreadsheet.

Enjoy!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm definitely going to check this out when I get home


----------



## Lilo (Feb 2, 2016)

I must be an idiot, but just looking at the first two items in the photo, how can you have 71 servings of 32 grams equal 5 lbs, and then 96 servings of 47 grams also equal 5 lbs?


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 2, 2016)

Lilo said:


> I must be an idiot, but just looking at the first two items in the photo, how can you have 71 servings of 32 grams equal 5 lbs, and then 96 servings of 47 grams also equal 5 lbs?



The "5 lbs" is the the description of the tub(s) I priced out on those particular line items. The serving size in grams and serving count in each tub come directly from the nutrition labels.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 4, 2016)

my protein shakes 
8 egg whites
2 eggs and the yolk
1 scoop protein powder
1 cup Greek yogurt
2 table spoons peanut butter 
1 cup almond milk
maybe some fruit

that's what I do twice a day on top of my regular meals. love it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 4, 2016)

'diz good looking out, Mate!!


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 4, 2016)

BPI Best Protein added to the spreadsheet.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2016)

what do you think of these

http://www.tfsupplements.com/store/product/2857/100-beef-aminos.html

http://www.tfsupplements.com/store/product/2577/superior-amino-2222-tabs.html

i typically eat 3-4 of either or with meals.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 4, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> what do you think of these
> 
> http://www.tfsupplements.com/store/product/2857/100-beef-aminos.html
> 
> ...



Not sure as these are both amino acid prodcuts and not protein powders.

I've only really compared BCAA's as well not specific Beef Aminos or generic EAA blends such as these so I'm not sure.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Not sure as these are both amino acid prodcuts and not protein powders.
> 
> I've only really compared BCAA's as well not specific Beef Aminos or generic EAA blends such as these so I'm not sure.



so what do you think of the BCAA powders or drinks, whatever you wana call em....??  im trying to search and research, but cant find jack


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2016)

https://labdoor.com/rankings/bcaa


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 4, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> so what do you think of the BCAA powders or drinks, whatever you wana call em....??  im trying to search and research, but cant find jack



BCAA's have been shown to be helpful but aren't mandatory.
Most BCAA studies have been done using a 2:1:1 ratio of Leucine:Isolecine:Valine
I use BCAA's as a glorified water flavoring, I drink more water due to the added flavor and I get the BCAA's as a bonus.
I think BCAA's are useful, if you have disposable income to spend on them.
Drinking them all day can get expensive over a period of time.

Here is a labdoor ranking of BCAA quality:

https://labdoor.com/rankings/bcaa

Here is a BCAA breakdown spreadsheet I made (not that polished) the last time I needed to order BCAA's. I ended up jumping on a deal over at bb.com for ErgoGenix ErgoChain which had 30 serving tubs for $11.99 each.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1oNjjmP4iXiJMpGgludhhlq4oPk3nG4jY5GbyaaKXAMw/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2016)

i liked this....



*Unconventional wisdom 

On average, powder-formulated BCAA supplements were penalized nearly 2x more than their pill counterparts for Ingredient Safety, likely due to the addition of excipient fillers, sweeteners, and colors.* 






thats prolly going to have my buyin those pills i posted 1st more.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 10, 2016)

Any body else on amino pills/tabs....???  

ive been eating 2-3 with each meal and if they are a waste i want to stop.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm not sure they're really necessary I use them like diz to make my water flavored. I think they only come in handy if your cutting and your pre work out nutrition is that great then there can be some benefit drinking while working out. But that's just bro science


----------

